# Visa NYC counsulate



## kenslvr1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, Im planning to spend a couple of the colder months in Sabang, Puerto Galera. Has anyone walked into the consulate in New York and walked out with visa the same day? I'll gladly take any advice. Maybe there is a better way. thanks, Ken


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

kenslvr1 said:


> Hi everyone, Im planning to spend a couple of the colder months in Sabang, Puerto Galera. Has anyone walked into the consulate in New York and walked out with visa the same day? I'll gladly take any advice. Maybe there is a better way. thanks, Ken


My experience with the NY Consulate was good. My wife had her dual citizenship approved and documented. It took all day and then we had to wait for a swearing in session. The key for us was having all of the documentation. I know this is off point but just wanted to give you my impression of the Consulate itself. Fairly well organized especially by Filipino standards. The folks very super friendly and patient. Go to there web site and determine what documentation they need and what time and/or day they handle visa issues. We stayed down the street in a very reasonable priced hotel and the restaurants in the area are super. Everything is in walking distance. Parked my car in the parking garage - no hassle and car came back in the same condition as when parked! Good luck

Reba


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I know I'm in the UK not US but the time I needed a visa I did it by mail. Didn't take very long from memory.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Hi Ken
Why do you want to arrange a visa beforehand, as I'm sure you know, you will be granted a visa on arrival in Philippines.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hi Ken
> Why do you want to arrange a visa beforehand, as I'm sure you know, you will be granted a visa on arrival in Philippines.


He speaks the truth. 21 days automatic and can be extended for a reasonable amount of Pesos at any of the substations. In Dasmarinas just go to the local Robertsons and pay the fee - good to go They might want to see your return ticket but rarely ask for it upon arrival. Long term is another story...check the consulate's web page.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> He speaks the truth. 21 days automatic and can be extended for a reasonable amount of Pesos at any of the substations. In Dasmarinas just go to the local Robertsons and pay the fee - good to go They might want to see your return ticket but rarely ask for it upon arrival. Long term is another story...check the consulate's web page.


It's been 30 days for some years now. Can be upped to 59 days at the airport on arrival. Can be slightly cheaper to get from home before you leave. Also if you can't get the extension at the airport on arrival, office closed etc. saves you possibly a day going out of your way in the Philippines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> It's been 30 days for some years now. Can be upped to 59 days at the airport on arrival. Can be slightly cheaper to get from home before you leave. Also if you can't get the extension at the airport on arrival, office closed etc. saves you possibly a day going out of your way in the Philippines.


Agree Gary and Dave. If we stay more than the now 30 day free visa I extend at the airport when we land, done this twice now and about PHP 2.5k from my ailing memory. We generally arrive early evening and their office has always been open. 
Just a suggestion though, as we always arrive back with 10 to 15k in pesos from the previous trip for taxi, incidentals etc until we get to our BDO branch, the first time I extended my visa at the airport we only had 500 peso notes and they had no change (interesting for a government department dealing with revenue) and definitely got the feeling that I was supposed to say keep the change,,,,, some 400 odd pesos, on principle I sat and waited for my change, eventually Bengie went out of their office and broke a note so we could give the correct money after 20 minutes of waiting, and no they don't accept credit or debit cards, take pesos with some small denominations so you can expedite the process. Second time we were wiser and in and out in 5 minutes.

Have to add here that on a couple of other occasions I have overstayed my 30 day visa by 2 days and was not pulled up, lucky maybe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## kenslvr1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice, my stay in the Phils will be longer than 59 days, is it possible to get more than one extension while in country? Is there a place in Batangas to get it done?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

BATANGAS IMMIGRATION DISTRICT OFFICE
ACO: ROSEO ISABELO M. MANGUIAT
Office Hours: 8:00 am - 5:00 pm (Cut-off Time 5:00 pm)
Direct Line(s) (043) 723-2784
Facsimile Numbers(s) (043) 702-7515
E-mail Addresses: bi_[email protected]
Office Address Division Road, Barangay Bolbok
Batangas City

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ken what happens if you decide you don't want to leave, many expats get themselves in this situation and stuck with tourist Visa's... Unsure? If this is the case now is the time to speak up because later will be a pain, there are other options if you are a Veteran or an SRRV Visa for permanent stay.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

kenslvr1 said:


> Thanks for all the advice, my stay in the Phils will be longer than 59 days, is it possible to get more than one extension while in country? Is there a place in Batangas to get it done?


You can extend your visit visa up to 3 years after which you will need to leave the Philippines for 24 hours then return and start another 3 years.


----------

